# Trying to change resolution FreeBSD 9



## contraversy (May 7, 2012)

I have been researching on how to change the screen resolution for my console in FreeBSD 9. One tutorial walked me through rebuilding the kernel and attempting to use vidcontrol. But I cannot seem to find any methods that work. Is there a step-by-step tutorial for doing this? I think my current resolution is 80x20?

Thanks


----------



## jef (May 7, 2012)

I _think _it only works if you have fonts for the other resolutions defined.

I typically have in /etc/rc.conf


```
font8x8="cp437-8x8"
font8x14="cp437-8x14"
font8x16="cp437-8x16"
```


----------

